# Concertos



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't tend to like most Concertos, I feel they have a very hollow sound, and the soloist and the orchestra sound like separate entities rather than a combined whole.

Perhaps that's the point and the philosophy around it, to showcase a soloist, but I don't much care for that concept.

I do tend to like Concertos for wind instruments though, there seems to be more beauty there for me.

This is all coming from a pianist.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you ever noticed that you seem to periodically dismiss large segments of classical music and then later on, it’s ‘never mind’..


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Have you ever noticed that you seem to periodically dismiss large categories of classical music and then later on, it’s ‘never mind’..



Nice observation. It probably means I'm about to explore that category and get a deeper understanding of it.

But, in the OP, I used words like tend to, and feel like instead of making factual statements on my views which is what I tend to do, as I grow in that area.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think I'll start in the Baroque and Classical Eras, which, like you said, I dismissed earlier on.

It's interesting, I am finding myself leaning towards more peaceful sounds, and am not finding as much enjoyment in the Romantic Era as much lately. I did once post that the Romantic Era could perhaps be more for the youth and their bombastic ways.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Love them. Along with Symphonies and Orchestral Works.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't care for wind instrument concertos but gravitate to ones for (no surprise) piano and violin. Can't stand baroque trumpet concertos at all. I don't even like the numerous concertos for my own instrument, bassoon. But I collect piano concertos like crazy. The Hyperion series has been thrilling even though many of the potboiler works are kind of cheesy and "hollow", as you put it. But they're so exciting! Violin concertos I like, but the really vacuous ones by Wieniawski, Paganini, Viotti and stuff like that I dismiss.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think I'll start in the Baroque and Classical Eras, which, like you said, I dismissed earlier on.
> 
> It's interesting, I am finding myself leaning towards more peaceful sounds, and am not finding as much enjoyment in the Romantic Era as much lately. I did once post that the Romantic Era could perhaps be more for the youth and their bombastic ways.


For me, it’s the opposite. Now that I listen to Romantic Era most of the time, the other Eras aren’t exciting enough for me. But you mentioned you like Debussy and Satie. Maybe add Ravel to that mix and find as many works as possible from them. They would be considered French Impressionism.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

neoshredder said:


> For me, it’s the opposite. Now that I listen to Romantic Era most of the time, the other Eras aren’t exciting enough for me. But you mentioned you like Debussy and Satie. Maybe add Ravel to that mix and find as many works as possible from them. They would be considered French Impressionism.



I like the peaceful feel of the Baroque, Classical and Impressionist Eras. I suppose the Romantic Era is still nice when you want drama, but when it comes to making a playlist, I think I need to make Romanticism its own playlist since it's more demanding on my ears, for me at least.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

I'm gonna agree with OP on this - orchestral music is totally my bag, but concertos do nothing for me. 

Maybe I'll do like OP and start to give some a try.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

prlj said:


> I'm gonna agree with OP on this - orchestral music is totally my bag, but concertos do nothing for me.
> 
> Maybe I'll do like OP and start to give some a try.


Maybe try starting with Mozart's Piano Concertos.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Perhaps I just don't like Romantic Concertos that feel overly bombastic and technical. Too showy.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Perhaps I just don't like Romantic Concertos that feel overly bombastic and technical. Too showy.


There are plenty of famous romantic concertos that aren’t like that at all, I would like to know which concertos you actually listened to before creating this thread


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> There are plenty of famous romantic concertos that aren’t like that at all, I would like to know which concertos you actually listened to before creating this thread



Since Classical music doesn't tend to give titles to their works, I just get general impressions from my listening and it's hard to back it up with examples. But, some that do come to mind are Beethoven's Piano Concertos, way too complicated for me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I like the peaceful feel of the Baroque, Classical and Impressionist Eras. I suppose the Romantic Era is still nice when you want drama, but when it comes to making a playlist, I think I need to make Romanticism its own playlist since it's more demanding on my ears, for me at least.


Mozart - Piano Concertos are relaxing


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bach's Concertos for Violins and Keyboards are nice too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Bach's Concertos for Violins and Keyboards are nice too.


So are Mozart's concertos


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

CPEB Wq. 15, 34, 4, 22, 37


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Wq. 17, 7


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

mbhaub said:


> I don't care for wind instrument concertos but gravitate to ones for (no surprise) piano and violin. Can't stand baroque trumpet concertos at all. I don't even like the numerous concertos for my own instrument, bassoon. But I collect piano concertos like crazy. The Hyperion series has been thrilling even though many of the potboiler works are kind of cheesy and "hollow", as you put it. But they're so exciting! Violin concertos I like, but the really vacuous ones by Wieniawski, Paganini, Viotti and stuff like that I dismiss.







perhaps you should try this one,,, tell me what do you think


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captain, perhaps this is something for you.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Maybe later, Roger. I'm focusing in on solo keyboard works at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I love concertos. Piano and violin especially, but viola, cello, and even oboe works for me.

I don't find them lacking emotional content when compared to other orchestral formats.

But to me, concertos of the mid to late 20th century, do not seem to have that "soloist and the orchestra sound like separate entities rather than a combined whole", sort of feel. Many come off more as a complete ensemble.

For example, this Elliott Carer oboe concerto, sounds to me, like the orchestra and the soloist have equal, and very intertwined parts to play. It doesn't sound to me, as if the orchestra is there to support the coloist.






Same for this Piano concerto by Charles Wuorinen.


----------

